# DFDS 20% discount code



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If anyone is interested below is a code which will get you 20% off a DFDS crossing.

I had an email. from them with a "Prize copetition" and I won 20% off !!!

I tried again with a different email address and got ANOTHER prize (same code though :lol:

EXX25JS0Y3


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bump

To get it onto the front page in case anyone is looking to make a booking over the weekend


----------

